# K-9 Ricky and Cpl. Szuba



## Shawneeshep (Dec 26, 2004)

Mishawaka, IN officer Cpl. Szuba and his K-9 partner, Ricky were both killed Saturday night, January 9. They were aiding another officer attempting to stop a speeder; the speeder ran a red light, causing a chain of events that ended up with the tragic loss of the officer and his gorgeous 8 year old Ricky. The attempt to stop the speeder had barely began, there was no COPS type wild ride through city streets; it sounds like the guy decided to take flight, etc.......and the heck of it is, the guy has a long string of bad driving arrests, had high BAC, was on house arrest at the time, etc. He is in hospital, will be facing 5 charges, incl 4 Class B felonies, for driving while intox, driving with controlled substances in system, resisting, , as well as additional charge of being habitual substance abuser.

I do not know anyone involved, just what was reported on TV and newspapers. 

Just am appalled that yet another good guy and his partner as well as family pet when off duty, were both sacrificed.

Cpl. Szuba leaves behind a wife and 2 young-adult children. Keep them in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Cpl. Szuba & Ricky.
How awful


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

How terribly sad.







My heart goes out to the Szuba family for such a tragic loss.

May Cpl. Szuba and K-9 Ricky Rest in Peace.


----------



## MrMacleod (Jan 15, 2007)

Sad indeed. Hopefully young officer's can learn from this though. Your life is not worth an infraction. Slow down, be safe, make it home to your kids.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

The officer's vehicle was sideswiped by another vehicle. Seems that driver was intoxicated. THis was NOT a high speed chase.

http://www.wsbt.com/news/local/81078657.html


----------



## roxy84 (Jun 23, 2007)

Shawn Devine was the one intoxicated and he is the one who was being pursued. no other driver involved was intoxicated. Devine is directly resposible for the death of Officer Szuba and Ricky. Shawn Devine is a complete piece of crap and has absolutely no business being part of society. it is too bad he is the one who survived the accident. if all the charges stick and he is found guilty, he could get 31 years. not long enough, but it will have to do. 

God bless Corporal Szuba and Ricky. Shawn Devine, you can go rot in Hades.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is so sad..


----------



## raysmom (May 22, 2004)

The husband of a rescue friend of mine is going to take part in the funeral.

She said her husband and one of their dogs, along with other members of the Canine Crisis Response team will be participating and that the dogs will be going up the the casket to offer a salute either with a bow or with a raised paw. What an honor to be a part of that.


----------



## Shawneeshep (Dec 26, 2004)

On the TV news stations tonight (Cpl.Szuba & K-9 Ricky's home town), extensive coverage; first time maybe in this state that a service dog lost with the officer while on duty. 

Tears non-stop as they showed the huge parade, and there were 100 (one hundred!) K-9 dogs and their handlers there; they paid respects filing past the casket; then they showed a scene of them all lined up outside..........Ricky was cremated, showed his white marble-looking container; they said the family was keeping that vs I guess putting it in with the officer.

They had another K-9 officer on who in the past had arrested the same "perp" (watch a lot of CSI type shows!).


----------

